# What's your ride??



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Arabians might be the most popular horse for competing in endurance, but ANY horses can be used! What do you ride and why?

I ride a full-blood Arabian gelding (7 years old). I originally had a 2-year-old AQHA colt and decided I wanted a second horse I could already ride, and i discovered endurance riding during my search for a horse. I was already interested in Arabs for their personality and (of course) beauty, so why not get an Arab if I'm planning on doing endurance?? I absolutely love my boy Snickers and can't wait to start competing!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride an eight year old purebred Arabian mare.
I am an endurance rider wanna be. The horse is able.
My body is not...........


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Bo the smaller guy and Miss Emma my new baby girl
TWH all the way, 
cause As long as the sun does rise and the grass does grow, I will trot no more,,,


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never ridden a gaited horse - It is on my to-do list. I hope it doesn't spoil riding my Arab and QH!



Joe4d said:


> Bo the smaller guy and Miss Emma my new baby girl
> TWH all the way,
> cause As long as the sun does rise and the grass does grow, I will trot no more,,,


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am also in the endurance rider wanna be club still. haven't been courageous enough to do a real event yet...

my ride is a twh cross. 
i am also currently working with an arabian as well


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used mostly morgans...but my horse is 1/2 arabian, 1/2 QH! In general I love the morgans for it....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream is a 12 year old purebred arab. 

We just started our 6th AERC season together.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

My 17 year old Half Arab, Half Quarter Horse mare and I will be competing in our first CTR next weekend, and will hopefully do well enough to go on to longer distances! She has spent most of her life as a hunter and western pleasure show horse, so it will be a big change, but one I think she'll really enjoy!


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Falcon, 9 yr. old grey Arabian and my new girl, Karma, 14 yr. old black Arabian


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Great horses guys! Phantomhorse- just out of curiousity, what kind of MH is that (if it even is a MH)? It looks quite a bit 'nicer' than some of them that I've run into!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Missouri Fox Trotter. I have done two rides (25 and 30 miles) on my main riding horse. I have two younger horses (8 and 6) who I think would be great endurance horses.

Maybe I will get one of them in a race this year, just for fun, you know?


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Amira is a soon to be 12 year old purebred arabian.

Hopefully we will do our first limited distance ride this year...and maybe a competitive trail ride in June?

Picture is from Carlton Hill State Forest. Typical Amira stance....staring off into the distance at something no one else can see deciding if it's spook worthy :shock:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Quarter Horse - The Biscuit is an 11 year old gelding that wasn't even started til he was about 5 or 6 years old. He is a gentle easy going fellow that can be extremely playful and mischievous with hubby's horse Sarge. He is 15.1 hh. My buddy rides an Arabian mare, Legato.

Legato's grandsire is Amir - the ranch owner's old show stallion. He passed away last year at 30 years of age. Wonder if your mare Amira is out of him? He was bred extensively for years. This is Biscuit and Legato on a training ride - we rode 14 miles navigating with our GPS's. What a blast.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

QOS said:


> Quarter Horse - The Biscuit is an 11 year old gelding that wasn't even started til he was about 5 or 6 years old. He is a gentle easy going fellow that can be extremely playful and mischievous with hubby's horse Sarge. He is 15.1 hh. My buddy rides an Arabian mare, Legato.
> 
> Legato's grandsire is Amir - the ranch owner's old show stallion. He passed away last year at 30 years of age. Wonder if your mare Amira is out of him? He was bred extensively for years. This is Biscuit and Legato on a training ride - we rode 14 miles navigating with our GPS's. What a blast.
> View attachment 94504


Nope, Amira is actually her barn name. Her registered name is Alayzia. She's out of Ariegance (who from what I have been able to find out was also bred extensively) and PA Annastacia (by Exotic Sun).


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

*Mayfare is a 1/2 Arabian, 14 hh, 12yr mare.*

isn't she beautiful ? <3


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Full MFT. NEVER going back! Hoping to breed her in a couple of years to an amazing stud, if not I will just save my pennies, nickels, dimes, and quarters and buy one of the ranches babies where the stud is located. 

Traildancer what does your mft's legs look like? I feel like my girls canons are thin, but someone else at the stable that rides a gaited horse said that they are pretty normal looking. Just wondering since she is my first mft.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I have four Fox Trotters and they all have good legs. To my eye their legs are neither thick nor thin.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Biscuit looks cute in his purple bridle, I must say.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

He just looks so cute! He looks happy  Biscuit I mean


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

This is my 3 year old Arabian, I am THINKING she may be suited for Endurance 

Thoughts? Would she be suitable? She has the personality and stamina thus far. Although she hasn't been in any real riding work yet


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Endurance hopeful here.  

MY boy's a ranch/cow bred QH so far as I know, so maybe we'll never be rockstars at it, but there's still a very long way to go before we max out our potential. So far we're still at 'longish trail rides,' lol, though we did do 20 some odd miles a couple of weekends ago with no pain, soreness, or trouble on either of our parts. Breaking into it s l o w l y.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Miss Emma's new tack set...

Tat 3yo arab is a couple years out for endurance work. Just start working him slow and steady. Get some miles on him build up his muscular system. Connecting tissues take the longest to strengthen. Horses need to be 4, 5 or 6 depending on sport and event.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

*lots of beautiful horses here!*



phantomhorse13 said:


> Dream is a 12 year old purebred arab.
> 
> We just started our 6th AERC season together.


Love all your guyses horses!

Phantom where can I find that bridle and hackamore? I know I have seen them sometime before but I love track, do you like it?

Also is the halter tying in the bridle as the throat latch (like you did) standard practice? I have been trying to figure out how to manage a rope halter and bridle on the trail and that just seems perfect! Totally going to set mine up like this on our next ride!

<3


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Bo the smaller guy and Miss Emma my new baby girl
> TWH all the way,
> cause As long as the sun does rise and the grass does grow, I will trot no more,,,


Can't argue with that. I don't have one now, but our TWH stallion I trained back in the mid 70's at 16.2 he was the tallest the smoothest riding horse we owned. Couldn't work cattle very welll, but a great ride.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thyme if you look at mine or phantoms headstall you see those shiney knobs ? those are snaps. The headstall snaps over a rope halter. Way better and less busy than the usual add a bit combo halters you see. two snaps and whole headstall and bit come off leavign a rope halter for the vet check and trot outs. I get my tack from Mossrock endurance they are great. Good communication, let me make changes through email But there are several dealers that make that design.
http://www.mossrockendurance.com/view_product.asp?category_ID=3&prod_ID=4


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

That's awesome thanks! ^


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I own all kind of horses and do show jumping and mostly trail riding but my favorite thing to do with my horses is:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Miss Emma's new tack set...
> 
> Tat 3yo arab is a couple years out for endurance work. Just start working him slow and steady. Get some miles on him build up his muscular system. Connecting tissues take the longest to strengthen. Horses need to be 4, 5 or 6 depending on sport and event.


Hey Joe-
Just hang a few red ornaments or a red bow on Miss Emma and you two will be all decked out for the Christmas parade. :rofl:

(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I love the green tack on Miss Emma. I tried a different bit & bridle on my Paso Fino today & everything went fine.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

general beauregard's tack is all red and orange. See my avatar ?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

A 10 yo Standardbred mare
Yes, she paces, trots and everything else.
I got her at first, just cause I wanted a horse, but I fell in love with her.
She has such a strong personality, she's so willing to do anything I ask, but she's also stubborn. Honestly she has my personality.
She fixed me and i helped her


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> general beauregard's tack is all red and orange. See my avatar ?


Touché


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thyme said:


> Phantom where can I find that bridle and hackamore? I know I have seen them sometime before but I love track, do you like it?
> 
> Also is the halter tying in the bridle as the throat latch (like you did) standard practice? I have been trying to figure out how to manage a rope halter and bridle on the trail and that just seems perfect! Totally going to set mine up like this on our next ride!



You see all sorts of things out on trail. The headstall that attaches to a rope halter like mine does isn't uncommon, but everyone has their preferences.

My tack was made by Taylored Tack (it's the "covert-a-bridle model). Her stuff is a touch more expensive than some others you can find, but its all handmade and custom fit for your horse.

The bridle I had before this one (same style), came from Moss Rock Endurance.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

She's beautiful but make sure her legs are well protected - she has very long cannons and so may over-reach. She'd need a whole lot more muscle but she's looking great for a 3 YO x



nherridge said:


> This is my 3 year old Arabian, I am THINKING she may be suited for Endurance
> 
> Thoughts? Would she be suitable? She has the personality and stamina thus far. Although she hasn't been in any real riding work yet


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone use thoroughbreds for endurance rides? I was thinking of eventually getting my horses endurance ready.


----------

